# GPS-Daten Moser Touren



## Stefan_32 (27. März 2003)

Hi,

weiss jemand wo es für die Touren der Moser-Guides GPS-Daten gibt? Aktuell bin ich an Touren am Gardasee interessiert, aber auch die Gebiete Garmisch und Chiemsee wären interessant. 

Da ich seit diesem Jahr mit GPS fahre, könnten ich langfristig auch Touren austauschen.

Vielen Dank

Stefan


----------



## Kurt (28. März 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

wir haben viele Touren in Südtirol aufgezeichnet, arbeiten derzeit an einer neuen Webseite.

Mehr dazu auf www.mtb-land.com 

Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_mw (3. April 2003)

Hi Stefan,

leider kann ich dir nicht mit GPS Daten aushelfen.
Unverschämterweise möcht ich dich auch noch um welche bitten 

Falls du Touren in userer Mittenwalder Gegend hast und diese unserem Angebot unter mtb-mittenwald dazu geben möchtest, wären dir die Biker in unsrer Gegend sicherlich dankbar.
Ein Link auf einen anderen Server wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht, wenn du bereits selbst ein Angebot betreibst.
gruß
alex


----------



## AndreasO (3. April 2003)

Hallo Stefan,

wir haben unter www.gps-tour.info einige Gardasee Touren! Wär super wenn du auch einige von deinen Touren beisteuerst 

In unserem Linkbereich findest du noch andere Websites die GPS Tracks anbieten.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## AndreasO (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo,


Alta Prada (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_153.html

Corno (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_157.html

Marocche (Ähnlich Moser)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_155.html

Monte Stivo (Ähnlich Moser)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_38.html

Monte Velo (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_67.html

Nino Pernici (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_158.html

Tremalzo 2 (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_165.html

Tremalzo 2 mit Marogna Trail (Ähnlich Moser)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_154.html

Valle del Singol (Ähnlich Moser)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/static/tour_164.html

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## FredAnna (6. September 2004)

Hallo,

habe auch zwei Touren bei www.gps-tour.info 

Vom Spitzingsattel zur Rotwand (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.771 

Von Inzell um den Hochstaufen (Ähnlich Moser )
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.843 

Gruß,
FredAnna


----------



## FredAnna (8. September 2004)

FredAnna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch zwei Touren bei www.gps-tour.info
> 
> ...


Hallo.

Und hier ist noch eine:

Von Hainbach um den Geigelstein (Ähnlich Moser )

www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.856/
mit abgeändertem Startpunkt: Hainbach anstatt Sachrang.

Viel Spaß damit,
FredAnna


----------



## FredAnna (10. September 2004)

Hallo.

Dazu kommt noch eine Tour:

Drei-Seen-Tour (Ähnlich Moser Guide)
www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.866/
mit abgeändertem Startpunkt: Tegernsee anstatt Spitzingsattel.

Viel Spaß damit,
FredAnna


----------



## Shimanitou (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

da sind doch jetzt im Herbst bestimmt noch einige dazugekommen - oder?

Gruss


----------



## bergsocke (13. Oktober 2004)

soviel ich gesehen habe sind einige dazugekommen, aber schau selber drauf


----------



## FredAnna (14. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da sind doch jetzt im Herbst bestimmt noch einige dazugekommen - oder?
> 
> Gruss


Hallo.

Im Bereich Deutschland beispielsweise diese hier:

Von Unterjettenberg um die Reiter Alpe (Ähnlich Moser Guide)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.878/ 

Von Brannenburg um den Wendelstein (Ähnlich Moser Guide)
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.907/

Gruß,
FredAnna

P.S. Wenn noch jemand Touren aus den anderen Ländern identifizieren bzw. posten könnte, wäre das bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanitou (14. Oktober 2004)

FredAnna schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Im Bereich Deutschland beispielsweise diese hier:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank schonmal.
Optimal wäre es, wenn die Mosertour mit angegeben wird, also z.B. Moser Band 2 Tour 40 oder so ähnlich.
Bei mir hat das folgenden Hintergrund: Ich fahre nicht gerne "nur" mit GPS.
Im dichten Wald geht's eh nicht so toll, ausserdem könnte das Gerät ja auch mal ausfallen. Ich nehme die entsprechende Mosertour also auch in Papierform mit, zumindest mal im Rucksack.

Wünsche noch viele tolle Moser- (und andere) Touren!

Gruss


----------



## FredAnna (14. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank schonmal.
> Optimal wäre es, wenn die Mosertour mit angegeben wird, also z.B. Moser Band 2 Tour 40 oder so ähnlich.
> ...


Hallo.

Das ist nicht ganz so einfach, denn aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen bzw. um ganz einfach Ärger mit Herrn Moser zu vermeiden, wird das hier bzw. bei www.gps-tour.info nicht gemacht. Aber die Titel der Touren sind oftmals genauso "ähnlich" wie auch die Touren selbst dem Original sehr "ähnlich" sind.

Wenn Du die Guides ja sowieso zu Hause hast, kannst Du sie ja mit Hilfe der Kartenübersicht am Anfang schnell herausfinden.

Gruß,
FredAnna


----------



## Shimanitou (15. Oktober 2004)

FredAnna schrieb:
			
		

> um ganz einfach Ärger mit Herrn Moser zu vermeiden.....



Ärgern wollen wir den Herrn Moser natürlich auf keinen Fall.
Ich finde seine Führer schon genial, vor allem auch was die Beschreibung der Touren bezüglich Fahrspass, Streckenbeschaffenheit, Fahrtechnik, Kondition, Landschaft, Anfahrt usw. angeht.
Und auch weil die Tourbeschreibungen halt irgendwann einmal miteinander vergleichbar sind. Wenn man erstmal ein paar seiner Touren gemacht hat, dann weis man was er wie meint.
Und letztendlich sind die Roadbooks ja auch echt brauchbar.

Für die GPS-Fraktion fehlen halt nur noch die Touren-Tracks.
Vielleicht hat Herr Moser ja Angst, dass dann niemand mehr seine Bücher kauft, weil man diese kleinen Dateien ja wunderbar verbreiten könnte.
Ich halte diese Bedenken aber aus oben genannten Gründen für unbegründet.
Im Gegenteil, ich glaube Herr Moser könnte die Verkaufszahlen seiner Guides sogar noch steigern, wenn er die Tracks beilegen würde.
Ich würde mir einige Moser sogar nochmal kaufen, falls er bei seinen Neuauflagen alle GPS-Daten beilegt.

Gruss


----------



## Zweirad (25. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> [...], falls er bei seinen Neuauflagen alle GPS-Daten beilegt.[...]



... oder auf einer Webpage gegen einen kleinen Beitrag die GPS-Daten für die eine Wunschtour zum Download bereithält. Mit gutem Beispiel geht da die Seite www.traumtouren-transalp.de voran.


----------



## Shimanitou (26. Oktober 2004)

Zweirad schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder auf einer Webpage gegen einen kleinen Beitrag die GPS-Daten für die eine Wunschtour zum Download bereithält



Das wäre natürlich noch besser. 
Muss man sich die Bücher nicht noch einmal kaufen.

Hat der Moser überhaupt irgendwo eine Webpage?

Gruss


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre natürlich noch besser.
> Muss man sich die Bücher nicht noch einmal kaufen.
> 
> Hat der Moser überhaupt irgendwo eine Webpage?
> ...



hm, irgendwie versteh ich deinen ansatz nicht ...

1. über moser-bücher kann man viel diskutieren. aber meist sind sie gut und die touren auch gut zum nachfahren

2. die mitnahmezettel sind leicht zu handhaben

3. scheinbar hast du ja die moser-bücher deiner wahl

4. warum dann gps?

5. und falls doch moser: besorg dir die karten in digiform, übertrag die touren auf diese karten und spiel diese daten dann auf dein gps-gerät. dann lernst du a) dein gerät kennen und v.a. b) die gegend, in der du dich bewegst. vielleicht brauchst du dann ja mal überhaupt keine literatur, sondern fährst einfach nach karte?


... und e.moser kannst du wohl für weitere guides vergessen. zumindest werden die neuauflagen und die angekündigten bücher (traumtouren trentino und traumtouren münchen west/3) vom verlag weiterhin rausgeschoben. 

happy trails
dertutnix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanitou (26. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> 4. warum dann gps?
> 
> 5. und falls doch moser: besorg dir die karten in digiform, übertrag die touren auf diese karten und spiel diese daten dann auf dein gps-gerät. dann lernst du a) dein gerät kennen und v.a. b) die gegend, in der du dich bewegst. vielleicht brauchst du dann ja mal überhaupt keine literatur, sondern fährst einfach nach karte?



Hallo,


zu 4. 
Im Moserbuch such ich mir die schönsten Touren aus.
Ich nehme die Kurzbeschreibung der Tour auf jeden Fall mit, muss zum Lesen aber immer kurz anhalten.  Das GPS ist am Lenker ständig im Blickfeld und auch beim Kurbeln ablesbar.
Außerdem lass ich mich durch die schöne Landschaft meistens zu irgendwelchen Abstechern verleiten, dann stimmt mein Tachostand nicht mehr.

zu 5.
Das habe ich auch schon oft so gemacht, macht sogar mords Spaß bei Sauwetter und richtig Bock auf die nächsten Touren.
Die Singletrails fehlen aber meistens auf den Digi-Topo-Karten, selbst wenn sie im Maßstab 1:25000 sind.
Man hat ja auch nicht alle digitalen Karten von allen Gebieten, weil erstens sauteuer und zweitens teilweise gar nicht verfügbar.
Deshalb wäre es einfach gut, wenn die GPS-Daten der Moser-Touren verfügbar wären.

Gruss


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme die Kurzbeschreibung der Tour auf jeden Fall mit, muss zum Lesen aber immer kurz anhalten.  Das GPS ist am Lenker ständig im Blickfeld und auch beim Kurbeln ablesbar.



1. vorschlag: bastel dir einen lenkerhalter für die kurzbeschreibung. damit kannst du fast immer durchfahren!




			
				Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem lass ich mich durch die schöne Landschaft meistens zu irgendwelchen Abstechern verleiten, dann stimmt mein Tachostand nicht mehr.



2. vorschlag: tacho mit einstellbaren km besorgen, hat dann auch den vorteil, dass du die tour an einem anderen punkt beginnen kannst oder bei kombinationen mit alternativen oder anderen touren kein rechenkünstler sein musst



			
				Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Die Singletrails fehlen aber meistens auf den Digi-Topo-Karten, selbst wenn sie im Maßstab 1:25000 sind.
> Man hat ja auch nicht alle digitalen Karten von allen Gebieten, weil erstens sauteuer und zweitens teilweise gar nicht verfügbar.
> Deshalb wäre es einfach gut, wenn die GPS-Daten der Moser-Touren verfügbar wären.



ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die vom moser beschriebenen trails in ALLEN tk25 karten, wahrscheinlich auch tk 50, eingezeichnet sind.

die vom moser bedienten regionen sind auch alle auf digikarten vorhanden bzw. auf karten mit gps-koordinaten. also selber machen!

versteh ja, dass man die daten haben will. aber wenn das buch vorhanden ist,  dann genügt das. anders, wenn moser nicht zur verfügung steht.

wie auch immer: ride on
dertutnix


----------



## gpstracks (26. Oktober 2004)

GPS tracks Moser Bike Guide 4

Alle 50 MTB Strecken wie beschrieben in der Moser Bike Guide 4.
(Chiemgauer Alpen Berchtesgaden)

http://www.gpstracks.nl/index.php?moserbikeguide4-duits


----------



## Shimanitou (26. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das buch vorhanden ist,  dann genügt das. anders, wenn moser nicht zur verfügung steht.



Natürlich kommt man mit den Büchern klar, aber für die GPS-Fraktion wären die GPS-Daten halt das Sahnehäubchen.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß Herr Moser seine Touren hin und wieder überprüft, bzw. überprüfen lässt. Dann wäre es ein leichtes für ihn, die Touren aufzuzeichnen und (von mir aus auch gegen eine Gebühr) zum Download anzubieten.
Die Bücher braucht man meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall, denn 
1. weis man sonst nicht, welche Touren einem liegen und welche nicht
2. keine Touren in unbekanntem Gelände nur mit GPS

Gruss


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2004)

Shimanitou schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bücher braucht man meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall



hab in diesem jahr sehr viel lernen müssen: auch nördlich der alpen wird gebiked (sorry für diese langjährige arroganz!) ...

was ich sagen will: schon mal überlegt, was moser für regionen abdeckt? da fehlt einiges, denn z.b. in bad münster am stein konnte ich letztes wochenende einige wirklich fantastische trails fahren. und das alles ohne moser ...

moser ist gut, keine frage. macht aber bequem! und nach deiner philosophie dürfte es dann ausserhalb der moserbeschriebenengebiete keine bikes geben ... falscher ansatz!

soundjetztistsgenug
dertutnix


----------



## Shimanitou (26. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> moser ist gut, keine frage. macht aber bequem! und nach deiner philosophie dürfte es dann ausserhalb der moserbeschriebenengebiete keine bikes geben ... falscher ansatz!



Da hab ich mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt.
Den Moser und Konsorten nehme ich nur in Gegenden, wo ich mich nicht  auskenne, also im Urlaub oder bei Wochenendtrips.
Bei mir daheim gibt's eh keine Mosertouren. Da bin ich der Trailsucher, ganz ohne Bücher.

Gruss


----------

